# Shallow water launch ( Trailer )



## skinny_water (Jun 11, 2008)

silicone your bunks. Makes the biggest difference. Then you just have to get the back of the trailer far enough back that when you push it off it won't hit bottom. Usually about the center of the hubs and walk it off. When putting it back on the trialer all you have to do is get the ends of your bunks about an inch in the water and pull it on with the winch.


----------



## brew1891 (Dec 10, 2006)

> silicone your bunks.


x2 on the silicone on the bunks. Makes shallow launching much easier. Just make sure you do not unhook the strap until you are ready to dunk the boat in the water.


----------



## cvilt (May 31, 2010)

I used silicone in the past . This boat is much lighter than my Whaler. I'll give it a try. I am going to make an extention someday this launch is like a beach. Thanx guys


----------



## Flyline (Mar 3, 2008)

go to winnie dixie and get a really cheap wax. apply on the bunks and it's works great!


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

Use Brett's wax tip, it works 5 times better then the silicone does and lasts longer. Buy canning wax from walmart in the baking section and rub it on.


----------



## backwaterbandits (Dec 15, 2006)

You can buy or fabricate a hitch extension
   for your receiver hitch. The "male end" goes
   in your hitch, then there is 12-15-18-24" of
   square tubing with a "female end" or receiver
   on the end of the extension. All is held in place
   with hitch pins as usual.
   You could make one too long for road towing 
   and just install at the launch and remove after.
   I use an 18" one to tow my boat when my slide-
   in camper is on my short bed truck with the
   tailgate down...works out good!


----------



## rkmurphy (Nov 2, 2008)

> You can buy or fabricate a hitch extension
> for your receiver hitch. The "male end" goes
> in your hitch, then there is 12-15-18-24" of
> square tubing with a "female end" or receiver
> ...


That's a cool idea...I really like it!

Although I haven't been boating for very long, I've seen/heard different methods. The wax on the bunks is great and CHEAP. Definitely do that. I'm not sure if you've said it somewhere or not but, is your 15T on a tilting trailer? If so, you can back the trailer down to the water mid-hub, no further. Then unhook the boat, make sure you have hold of a rope, and tilt the boat while pushing and allowing gravity to help out.

Get yourself a power winch and, when you come in, tilt the trailer and push the boat on as far as you can. Then, hook 'er up to the power winch, press the button, and wait.

I've seen this done and it made me miss having a light boat, again. I've launched my J16 in ~ 1ft of water in the Keys. I don't even think my hubs touch the water...if so it was minimally. It wasn't easy but it worked. I had a manual winch so retrieval would have been just as much fun if it weren't for high tide.


----------



## Gramps (Nov 1, 2007)

> Use Brett's wax tip, it works 5 times better then the silicone does and lasts longer. Buy canning wax from walmart in the baking section and rub it on.












$4. I've used 1 of 4 bars over the past year. It has to be one of the best trailer upgrades, one hand launch with the LT.

15T - Where are you trying to launch? There are several good ramps around you, close to good spots.


----------



## cvilt (May 31, 2010)

Gramps, There is a launch into Bishop Harbor down the road from me I have wanted to launch at .I have boated to it but it is a haul from another launch. I dont really enjoy ling boat rides and would rather spend the time fishing.I have been to all I can find that are public. I am open to any suggestions.Thanks for all your input guys. Pick up the Pathfinder saturday am.


----------



## Gramps (Nov 1, 2007)

You should have no problem launching at BH, if it is off 41 & the Blinking Light (can't remember the street name). I launched my Gheenoe there without issue, tow vehicle is a Toyota Avalon. Just watch out for the mullet men up there, they are not cordial! 

Another suggestion for shallow water launching is to do a spring under conversion to your trailer, if it has leaf springs move them from over the axle to under. This should gain 2 or 3 inches of ground clearance. If you have torsion axles, it ought to be low already!

Hope that helps!


----------



## brew1891 (Dec 10, 2006)

Spring under conversion really helped on my old gheenoe...it was sky high before the flip. Check out your setup but measure and plan for all the changes before jumping right in. 

Still stand behind the silicone spray reccomendation as it has many other uses around the house and garage and is just as cheap as wax.


----------



## cvilt (May 31, 2010)

Thanks for the ideas guys. I will deffinitly check the measurments before. I once pulled my 4x4 into my garage and installed new springs and it was too high to back out. Flattened tires to back out.   Think after assembling my daughters crib outside the bedroom I'd have learned  . I've gained a little wisdom LOL. Hey if any one would like to get out there some time send me a message. Maybe even a few boats and a shore brunch.


----------



## HialeahAngler (Dec 18, 2008)

I tried the silicone last Saturday, it worked great!


----------



## cutrunner (Jun 8, 2010)

try all those things and back up to the water as fast as you can they slam on the brakes! works great lol jk. kinda..


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

I just dip the trailer to my hubs, or just under the hubs.
And push the skiff off the trailer.
It used to be a breeze.
But now with 10 gallons of gas at the bow, it's a bit more work.
I will try the wax.

I was going to try stealing Alonzo's can of liquid rollers and giving it a shot.


----------



## cvilt (May 31, 2010)

Cut Runner, You first   ;D


----------



## evanslmtd (Jul 2, 2008)

> Another suggestion for shallow water launching is to do a spring under conversion to your trailer, if it has leaf springs move them from over the axle to under.  This should gain 2 or 3 inches of ground clearance.


*Gramps*
The under spring conversion works well. However, sometimes one will have to remount the fenders so they don't hit/rub. Don' ask me how I know this. (LOL)


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

If the axle flip is too much work, flip the hitch mount in the receiver.
6 inches up at the front of the trailer is about 6 inches down at the rear.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 23, 2010)

try to sell or trade your trailer on craigslist and get a tilt trailer.

i have one and it works great!


----------

